# help! - sick fish



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon with 3 zebra danios, 1 bristlenose pleco, 3 cory trilineatus. I added 3 neon tetras and 3 harlequin rasboras yesterday. The rasboras were active from the get go and seemed to be doing great, but the neons were huddled together at the bottom of the tank.

This afternoon I noticed that 2 of the neons were dead. I took the 2 neons and the surviving one back to the store for store credit.

I also noticed that the rasboras and 1 zebra were sick. 1 rasbora has a swollen eye with white cloudy stuff on it. Another had white stuff around it's mouth. The third looked okay, but died an hour after I quarantined them all. The 1 sick zebra has a swollen mouth. It's just gaping open all the time. I tried to get a good look but I didn't see any other lesions on their bodies.

I just saw the sick zebra literally drop dead while in quarantine. It was swimming around, swam up to the surface, and then just flipped over on its belly and started sinking.

Anyone know what's wrong? I was told by my friend that it's not ich, because ich doesn't affect the eyes.

Tank parameters are fine
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5
temp 78 F


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

superguppy said:


> I have a 15 gallon with 3 zebra danios, 1 bristlenose pleco, 3 cory trilineatus. I added 3 neon tetras and 3 harlequin rasboras yesterday. The rasboras were active from the get go and seemed to be doing great, but the neons were huddled together at the bottom of the tank.
> 
> This afternoon I noticed that 2 of the neons were dead. I took the 2 neons and the surviving one back to the store for store credit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like mouth rot or mouth fungus to me. Melafix should help fix the problem.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

*Sick fish*

I do agree could be fin or mouth rot.

OR maybe you could of had neon tetra disease. 

Here's A weblink for you.

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=neontetradisease

Goodluck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

" A whitish film forms around the mouth of one or more of the fish...Your fish are affected with Columnaris" http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html 

Columnaris aka cottonmouth aka black molly disease is nasty stuff and a faster killer than the fungus it can mimic. But look at the charts on the disease site, there are plenty of possibilities.


----------

